# MIMB Now Supports Tapatalk!



## phreebsd

*Tapatalk is a mobile forum app for iPhone / Android /Blackberry and Nokia*. Tapatalk supports vBulletin (3.x and 4.x) and phpBB forums and forum owner can activate this service for free. Tapatalk supports all the usual forum functions plus full screen image viewing, image upload, caching (less reload), private messaging, all these features are accessible in just a few simple taps.

*Tapatalk for iPhone:*
*Showing New and Unread Posts:*











*Full Thread Viewing and Pagination Support:*










*See Who's Online:*










*Reply to Post and Image Upload:*










*Some of the large forums activated Tapatalk support*












*Tapatalk for Android*

*Total Android Look and Feel*










*Same feature set as iPhone:*










*Quickly Reply to a conversation:*










*Latest and Unread Posts indicator and multi-tabs support:*










*Full screen image support - support landscape mode also*
*







*


----------



## BigIzzy

Just tried it out looks pretty clean but is there any way of getting too chat with it?


----------



## phreebsd

no sir. the chat isnt a built in vbulletin addon. it's a 3rd party and there's no support for that in tapatalk. the very best i could do one day is switch out our current flashchat (which happens to be resource intensinve in its current setup) and swap it out for something that would be less intensive - like having an irc chat room with a java client load up insted of flashchat. that way u can access the chat a multitude of ways and its hosted somewhere else.


----------



## MiMudder

Just curious but why'd you choose Tapatalk? Cross platform availability? I was hoping it was for the iPad but after some thought I don't see what benefit a phpbb or vBulliten reader would do over using Safari. Now if I only could get a water proof case and a RAM mount for this thing....


----------



## phreebsd

if you are using an ipad, certainly use the full site. there's no need for a reader type app as you said for an ipad. even the iphone 4 really needs none. i just installed it to give our members another way to interact with us. currently we have the main site, the mobile site and tapatalk. we also have our RSS feed alive and ready for subscription if anyone is interested.


----------



## Polaris425

RSS?


----------



## phreebsd

really simple syndication


----------



## phreebsd

for anyone who wishes to subscribe...
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/external.php?type=RSS2


----------



## Polaris425

cool


----------



## 650Brute

what is that?


----------



## phreebsd

its a feed.
you can use it via a feed reader or even outlook. i have outlook at work setup to pull from our feed. i see all new threads created in my outlook. neat stuff. been around a while now.
click this link to see the kinda content and how to subscribe. if you are using microsoft outlook, you can just paste this link when adding the new feed.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/external.php?type=RSS2


----------



## 650Brute

Thanks, I'll have to look into this.


----------



## gpinjason

Just downloaded Tapatalk... This is much better!!


----------



## 650Brute

Taptalk keeps telling me there is forum support issue tonight..?!?!?


----------



## 650Brute

Fwiw, when I went to kawieriders, it asked me about tapatalk? Is that a feature we could use here to keep more active members?


----------



## gpinjason

650Brute said:


> Fwiw, when I went to kawieriders, it asked me about tapatalk? Is that a feature we could use here to keep more active members?


It is in the Tapatalk install.. When u visit a forum with a mobile device it automatically detects the mobile browser and tells you that you could be using Tapatalk and browsing the easy way... MIMB does it too when you visit the main page on mobile..


Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## phreebsd

that's just a javascript popup to let people know. i removed it because popups are annoying when visiting a site.


----------



## gpinjason

Ok after I posted that I checked and saw that it didn't pop up... I figured it must be a code you can remove... But like mentioned, if someone doesn't know about Tapatalk, the popup helps


Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## phreebsd

I added the script back to the head. Mobile people will receive the message about tapatalk again. 


---
- Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 650Brute

Kudos!!


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=37.083686,-88.638193


----------



## 650Brute

How do I turn that Geolocator crap off?


---


----------



## brutemike

Is it just me or is tapatalk just not working here it works on my other forums please help I have know idea what going on it just tells me to check with forum administrator.


----------



## Polaris425

It's on the list of things to fix.


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> It's on the list of things to fix.


Ok thanx I was just making sure I didn't change a setting or something.


----------

